

Aggressively De-Supporting Features - GCC Inserting Invalid Instructions on Purpose - smanek
http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/current/2007-05/msg00650.html

======
dfranke
I'm calling bollocks on this. It doesn't make any sense that they'd
intentionally generate bad instructions rather than erroring out at compile
time, and one unsubstantiated claim on a third-party mailing list doesn't make
it true.

~~~
themenace
The rationale is discussed here:
<http://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2006-07/msg00037.html>

